# OTA module questions



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I’m considering getting Dish & have visited a couple dealers & am getting conflicting info so I have a few questions.

It appears I would get the ViP722K DVR and the optional dual tuner OTA module. I’ve read on the forum there is a charge for this module, but the dealers don’t think there is. But they really don’t know. Does anyone know if this charge has been dropped?

One dealer said when I connect the OTA antenna that my local channels would automatically be added to the program guide. But he’s the same person that said I don’t need a phone or Ethernet connection to order on-demand or PPV, but had no idea how Dish would receive my request.

I was just expecting a slightly higher level of product knowledge from a dealer.

Anyway, any information would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

There is a fee to use the OTA module but it will cost you $30 to have it shipped to your home. Once installed, the OTA stations will show up in your guide.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

jscudder said:


> There is *no* fee to use the OTA module but it will cost you $30 to have it shipped to your home. Once installed, the OTA stations will show up in your guide.


Fixed that for you


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I've read somewhere that the OTA module was built in to certain models but I don't think the 722k is one of them. The cost of the module itself is $30 but its use is otherwise free. I've also heard that you will NOT receive program guide information for your OTA channels UNLESS you subscribe to 'local channels' in your programming package. I think all pacakges these days include locals but I know there are others on this board who have basic packages without locals.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The dual-tuner OTA module can be used with the 222k, 722k and 922.

Current receivers with a built-in single OTA tuner are the 211/411, 211k, 222, 612, and 622/722.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The OTA module has gone up in price, it's now $50.

https://customersupport.dishnetwork...agement/prepOrderContent.do?connector=otapage


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shadough said:


> I've read somewhere that the OTA module was built in to certain models but I don't think the 722k is one of them. The cost of the module itself is $30 but its use is otherwise free. I've also heard that you will NOT receive program guide information for your OTA channels UNLESS you subscribe to 'local channels' in your programming package. *I think all pacakges these days include locals* but I know there are others on this board who have basic packages without locals.


for additional payment


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually all packages now include locals, and you can't remove them from the account for a cost savings anymore.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

$29.99 from solidsignal http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...Module-(ES162303)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

plus $9 shipping.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

shadough said:


> $29.99 from solidsignal http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...Module-(ES162303)&c=Satellite Components&sku=
> 
> plus $9 shipping.


That's a good deal. Dish Depot wants $10 more. I did not check shipping cost.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Dish Depot prices are higher so they can give "free" shipping.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I got Dish installed last week with the 722k DVR and the optional dual tuner OTA module. Today I had a conflict scheduling with the OTA tuners, or at least appeared I did. Or of course I just don't yet know what I'm doing. I scheduled three programs, two at 7pm (one only 30 minutes long) & one at 9pm. There should not have been a conflict because the one early program would have been done way before 9pm. I don’t recall the exact steps, but I deleted either 1 or 2 of these OTA scheduled recordings & re-entered them in a different order & everything was then OK. Sometimes I had the same problem with my Comcast DVR. 

Is there any way to tell which OTA tuner is being used for which program? The little antenna icon appears to be the same for each tuner. Or is there a way to switch or force a specific tuner?

Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Mike109 said:


> Is there any way to tell which OTA tuner is being used for which program?


No, unfortunately.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I might not have had an OTA schedule conflict, it just may be the way I interpreted the screen message. I set up some scheduling last night & received a message about changing my settings, which is probably what I previously saw. I think changing the ending time of a program prompted the message. I took it to mean that I had to change to the settings due to a conflict, but it appears it just wants to confirm the modified ending time. Obviously I'll play with it some more.


----------

